# Minolta Monday!



## minicoop1985 (Jul 7, 2014)

It's been a bit too quiet in here lately. We should do some themes a couple times a week. Today's theme: Minolta Monday! Post your Minolta collection!

I'll start:



Minolta collection by longm1985, on Flickr

Front: X-370 and XG-SE, back: Plastic Fantastic Maxxum 7000.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2014)

All I have are fond,fond memories of Minolta from when I was about 12 years old. I spent summers at my Grandparents' farm, and we'd go into town onve every couple of weeks on mega-grocery shopping trips, and basically fill the trunk of his old 1969 Plymouth Fury II...a car with a HUGE trunk! One of the stops was usually Payless Drug Stores, which was in those days more of a variety store, and here in the far west, sold almost everything...kind of like Walmart does today. I remember one summer especially...ohhhh...I soooo much wanted a Minolta SRT-101, which was like $179.95. I remember they also had the SRT-100 for $149.95. But as a kid, I could not really afford such a camera. It would be a couple of years before I got to use my junior high school yearbook's SRT-102. But during that summer, I remember going to "the glass case", every week, where Payless kept a nice assortment of 35mm film cameras...and I realllly lusted after one of those Minoltas.

I think the SRT 101 and 201 and 202 were really gorgeous cameras. I wish I owned one!


----------



## Theo2 (Jul 7, 2014)

How fitting! My old Minolta SRT 101 ate a roll of film today! Gotta love those machines.


----------



## compur (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## BlackSheep (Jul 7, 2014)

Well that caught my attention for long enough to log in! I unfortunately have no photos handy of my collection right now, but see my signature below for the Minoltas that I use. I love my Minoltas!!!


----------



## smithdan (Jul 7, 2014)

The tail end of the HI-MATIC line, and the cheap one too.  Lots of plastic but appears to be solid and well made.  Sits on the hand nice.  Black foamy light trap stuff in good shape. 


 Haven't taken this one out for a drive yet


----------



## limr (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't have a picture of mine yet! Gimme a little while and I'll take a quickie.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 7, 2014)

Most excellent, folks. One of these days, I'd like to own a Minolta rangefinder that works.  I've bought several, but they've all been broken for one reason or another. In fact, I've never successfully shot a full roll of film through a rangefinder at all... :blushing:

On a side note, I bought the Maxxum 7000 because it had a Minolta 3500 flash on it with hot shoe adapter (connects a Minolta shoe flash to a hot shoe). I've been using the Minolta flash on my Canon (I checked voltages first), and was thinking of ditching the Maxxum until I remembered that I actually liked using them for some reason.


----------



## limr (Jul 7, 2014)

Okay, here's my SR-1. I can never remember if it's the SR-1 or -2! I sometimes get confused because I've got an Olympus OM-2 and these model letters/numbers combos often get muddled in my brain. My addled, addled brain.



It's a new acquisition, courtesy of a person who totally and awesomely ROCKS 

Edited: I posted a picture from my first roll here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/363812-summertime-mind-minolta-me.html


----------



## snowbear (Jul 7, 2014)

My first "real" camera.  Yes, that is art tape over the missing hot shoe.



And a shot from it taken about 5 years ago.


----------



## compur (Jul 7, 2014)

Oops. I forgot to post some of my other Minoltas. Will do tomorrow.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 8, 2014)

Neat idea minicoop...! I'll look through the collection, I think I have a few Minolta's around somewhere.


----------



## compur (Jul 8, 2014)

A couple more Minoltas:






Minolta AL and Super A.

The AL is a nice little rangefinder camera that is often overlooked so it often sells for less than the more well know "cult cameras" but it's a great little picture taker. The Super A is an upscale interchangeable lens camera with detachable meter and about 5 or 6 available lenses as I recall. The one above has the 50/2.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 10, 2014)

The only one I have......................I think I got this maybe 15 years ago, I do remember it was free.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 10, 2014)

Ahhh .. from the Minds of Minolta.
I used to have an XTsi  new back in the day.
But after the 90 day manufacturers warranty the shutter broke, and I threw it into the trash.
I then bought a Nikon N80


----------



## compur (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## hopdaddy (Jul 10, 2014)

A shot from a while back ,But it does show my Minolta .







[/URL]Old School by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## iLLest77 (Jul 30, 2014)

My only working Minolta. (XG 9)



Minolta XG 9 by D. McConnell, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Jul 30, 2014)

Minolta but not a camera


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 30, 2014)

Oddly, I have owned only one Minolta:






























It worked pretty well, but it was no match for the Pentax 110 SLR in size or in performance.


----------



## Niner (Aug 5, 2014)

I've got a trifecta. A sample from three different decades.


----------



## markmo (Sep 25, 2014)

I recently inherited an x700 from my old man. Mint condition with 50/1.4, 28/2.8, 75-260/4.5, Motor drive, Macro adaptor, and 2x teleconverter.


----------



## smithdan (Sep 25, 2014)

Seeing as this thread is up again, this one followed me home along with a British made Instamatic 204 and 4 rolls of slightly expired C41 35 mm all for $7.

Cute really small APS camera, appears to be well built, rather pricey when new.  Have to scrounge one or two rolls somewhere and give it a run.  May be able to Frankenfilm something up too.

Minolta Vectis 300L


----------



## TerryDean (Feb 26, 2015)

I LOVE Minolta!!!


----------

